# Where did all the weeaboos go?



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 19, 2021)

I know they still exist, but they're nowhere near as common as they used to be. I'm referring to cringey anime-obsessed, speak random Japanese sentences, have a dream life in some idealized utopic version of Tokyo, borderline lolcow material. They used to be everywhere. Their peak years were I'd say 2006-2009, then they declined and now you never hear of them, except the occasional troon cow posted on here, or alt-rightards on Facetwit with a waifu pfp.

The anime fans I find now are too fucking self aware, call themselves weebs as a joke, and seem to have social skills. Kinda boring.

Oh and don't even bring up Koreaboos and K-pop stans, they're boring af and cannot hold a candle to weebs.

A part of me wants to say that the whole "cultural appropriation" thing curbed them a bit, but they were mostly gone before that point (and it does stop Koreebs from being as rampant). So idk if it was just yet another fad dying down or what.

I can also say that maybe widespread video streaming and social media usage made Japanese stuff become so commonly known about, that weebs abandoned the tryhard attitude because their niche got overexposed.

Or maybe they were all bullied out of it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Apr 19, 2021)

They all trooned out.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 19, 2021)

They went away when Joji made a song about it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 19, 2021)

Anime just sucks these days, it's either boring, mediocre or flat out terrible/disappointing, at least in my opinion. I would say it's either so mainstream that weebs are more common than ever and we've adjusted to it, or they had to get jobs and learn how to be functional because the parents couldn't tolerate them being in the house anymore.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 19, 2021)

They either became normal adults or adapted and moved on to the next trend.

The increasing homogeneity of the Internet and pop culture in general means that liking anime (at least, the more common ones) has become entirely acceptable and mainstream, as with most "nerd" hobbies. Easy access to media, as you mentioned, stripped away the sekret club aspect of it as well, depriving weebism of its allure for the social rejects who used to enjoy it as a way of sticking it to all the Chads and Stacies of the world. The equivalent of weebs who engaged in it as autistic rebellion would be edgy Pepe-spamming Discord Zoomers today.

As for the crazily obsessed aspects-remnants of that can be found in the Kin and Plural communities. Instead of claiming to be a reincarnated Japanese himesama goddess and be ridiculed by the internet at large, you can now say you kin with Deku or share a headspace with the entire cast of Demon Slayer and be told that's totally heccin valid my dude. It's ableist to tell those people they're insane now, so they gather in cesspools on every social media platform and infest fandoms.


----------



## Kyururu-kun (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, Japan sucks tbh, they have interesting food, but even that has a lot gross stuff. I just like anime mostly for the cartoon aspect, much like Looney Tunes or Mickey Mouse or Duck Tales, etc.


----------



## Leaf Wage Slave (Apr 19, 2021)

A complete lack of gatekeeping meant Normies overran the Weeaboos, and with the Normies came the Tumblr crowd.  The traditional Weeaboo either became somewhat self aware and mellowed out over the years, or got sucked into the alphabet soup group.

Add in Anime becoming more mainstream - guess people started getting sick of nothing but cape shit and reboots - and the unfortunate Isekai boom pumping out some actual garbage (thanks SAO), Weeaboos don't stick out as much anymore compared to the other crazies online.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 19, 2021)

Look around you, fucking weeaboo


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 19, 2021)

We're afraid of being called cultural fetishists or some shit and the mob coming for us


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 19, 2021)

They got replaced by the jigaboos.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Apr 19, 2021)

anime nerds are still alive and well but they are more self-aware (and 'ironic') now. there is less obsession with IRL japan in general now, instead the focus has shifted more towards obsessive anime escapism (waifuism especially)
it has also changed much more towards being entirely on the internet. no more anime clubs at school or college, instead theyve all moved to imageboards, discord servers, and even twitter.


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 19, 2021)

Aren't they still there but now scattered across the political spectrum?




But yeah, like what everyone else has been saying, I guess the Millennials that formed the core weeaboo community grew up and moved away from anime, and anime became more mainstream and less culturally prominent/iconic in this day and age. So as such, there's still weeaboos (you can always find them at fan conventions), but they're more evenly mixed into the whole fan culture now.

I think the 90s-early 2000s weeaboo culture was born of a specific time and age when anime was becoming widely available but social media and modern internet hadn't taken over yet. As such, you had anime as a cultural product of Japan, but it still took some effort to travel to it, meaning that it was perpetually out of reach as some anime holy land. With modern 1080p Youtube and Google Maps, Japan is merely a click away, meaning that it's shed its mythical status from exposure.


----------



## Ikvion (Apr 19, 2021)

In the early 2010s, it became popular to make fun of weeaboos, so weeaboos started becoming self aware and dropped most of their cringe behavior. I was a weeaboo in high school, and I remember my friend group having this "Am I a weeaboo?" phase where we all realized we were acting like stereotypes and stopped. Maybe that's just the process of growing up though, like others have suggested.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 19, 2021)

We were forced to become more self aware due to mockery, once that fucking Sakura Con ad came out in 2009 it was pretty much over as far as what it used to be goes.

I miss the more innocent days of it though, I would say the peak years weren't 2006-2009 but 2003-2007, 2009 is when a backlash really grew against weeaboos with the aforementioned Sakura Con ad being one of the reasons why.

There's also the fact that anime itself just isn't in as exciting a place as it once was, modern anime isn't bad but there is less risk taking than there used to be, compare something like My Hero Academia to the 2003 Fullmetal Alchemist anime and MHA definitely seems bland and not as bold as FMA was with it's political content.

It's just a bit bland at the moment, nobody's really trying to push things as far as they tried to push it in the past, it's a lot more "settled in" if you know what I mean and less experimental, you're not really seeing real out there stuff like Paranoia Agent or Serial Experiments Lain anymore.

Weeb culture of the 1990s and 2000s is one of my big obsessions in life.


----------



## White Girl (Apr 19, 2021)

Kpop aka Koreaboos fans are the new weebs tbh.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 19, 2021)

They became wehraboos


----------



## Mnutu (Apr 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We were forced to become more self aware due to mockery, once that fucking Sakura Con ad came out in 2009 it was pretty much over as far as what it used to be goes.
> 
> I miss the more innocent days of it though, I would say the peak years weren't 2006-2009 but 2003-2007, 2009 is when a backlash really grew against weeaboos with the aforementioned Sakura Con ad being one of the reasons why.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Apr 19, 2021)

Kabuki theatre > Anime
Don’t @ me


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Apr 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We were forced to become more self aware due to mockery, once that fucking Sakura Con ad came out in 2009 it was pretty much over as far as what it used to be goes.
> 
> I miss the more innocent days of it though, I would say the peak years weren't 2006-2009 but 2003-2007, 2009 is when a backlash really grew against weeaboos with the aforementioned Sakura Con ad being one of the reasons why.
> 
> ...


this whole post is literally what and go out more.  Just saw different groups of weebs multiple points this past week doing some cosplay thing somewhere around Seattle.

People dunked on the ad and made memes yeah but lol if that had any effect.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (Apr 19, 2021)

They went where all the atheists went. Into introspective coma.
People are fucking old now man. 9gag is a good example, they are all old fucks who use memes from 10 years ago. Its more clear than ever to spot age on the internet if you ask me.

But seriously, ya, they grew up. Those two guys who filmed themselves LARPing kingdom hearts in a parking lot? Probably married with kids now. Or pursuing a career. Or if they ARE still a weeb, they are a doomer shut in who never expresses themselves anymore because they grew up and realized how spergy and cringe they were. Forever living in a perpetual state of misery since they know they can't express who they are, while at the same time desperately wanting to. Kinda like actual pedophiles. Or, or, they became progressive lefty's. OR.....orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Hear me out. They became kiwi farmers...As a self deprecating semi weeb myself. The levels of weeb hate I have glimpsed here makes me think everyone here has done the caramel dancing or haruhi dance in their house a few times over. Or at the very least practiced a kamehameha, at least 10 times in their life; I only did the later 5 times and was tricked into the former...I still wake up in a cold sweat thinking about the former...I physically convulse whenever I conciously remember it...like right now, it just gave me a charlie horse.

Atheists, hm, I would say they refocused efforts on politics rather than religion (anti sjw's).

TLDR: They got old.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 19, 2021)

Mnutu said:


> View attachment 2101392


GALOOGAMESH!



Megaroad 2012 said:


> this whole post is literally what and go out more.  Just saw different groups of weebs multiple points this past week doing some cosplay thing somewhere around Seattle.
> 
> People dunked on the ad and made memes yeah but lol if that had any effect.


I never said it isn't still a thing, I just said weebs are more self conscious and self deprecating now, the certain innocence it had in 2005 isn't really the way it is now.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 19, 2021)

White Girl said:


> Kpop aka Koreaboos fans are the new weebs tbh.


And the funny thing is that the modern day K-pop songs pale in comparison the songs made in the 90’s and 2000’s.

If it’s not BTS, NXT-127 or Blackpink, then they’re not even going to give it a chance.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We were forced to become more self aware due to mockery, once that fucking Sakura Con ad came out in 2009 it was pretty much over as far as what it used to be goes.


I unironically like the Girugamesh guy, though, I've come to embrace that kind of cringe. Wonder what he's been up to.

I think the weebs have fallen in one of two camps. They've either just mellowed out while still having fond memories of their favorites, or they've become bitter "critics" (SJWs or not) who bitch about modern anime not being to their standards or how it's "not the same" because it had to go mainstream. Something about newer/younger fans gives off a "meh, it's cool" feel when it comes to their approach to anime now that it's no longer shameful to watch it, but even like before, they're still getting into slapfights about their animu, but it's not really in good fun anymore? You'll get some shitposts, but on the opposite end they can get _really_ vicious and take personal offense to someone talking smack about their favorite show (see: the shitshow that was OPM fans on MAL).

The rise of anitubers and other online communities on top of extensive weeaboo documentation may have allowed for anime fans to chill out, but social media slapfights and headbutting ideologies/headcanons can get nasty. Also the con scene had to go through changes to ensure a more "safe" environment, even though I don't think much has changed in that department outside of no longer hearing about glomp attacks and yaoi paddles.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 19, 2021)

Captain Fitzbattleaxe said:


> They all trooned out.


Just look at any gross famous weeb on youtube. Digibro is probably the most famous example.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Anime just sucks these days, it's either boring, mediocre or flat out terrible/disappointing, at least in my opinion. I would say it's either so mainstream that weebs are more common than ever and we've adjusted to it, or they had to get jobs and learn how to be functional because the parents couldn't tolerate them being in the house anymore.


Pretty much this. Weebs have either moved on either because they realized they can't be NEETs all their lives or they're contrarians that got mad after weeb shit went mainstream, while others have just moved on to other creepy crap to obsess over like trooning out. It also doesn't help that most anime nowadays is just made up of boring high school slice of life moe garbage and those that aren't that and do seem good usually have either shit endings or go to shit halfway.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Apr 19, 2021)

It got mainstream simple as that. Maybe I'm too much of a zoomer for this topic, but when I was in highschool watching anime was still considered cringe largely. I would wear lowkey anime shirts(like a basic symbol or something), but I never openly talked about it with the majority of my classmates. My friends even gave me shit for it, though it was mostly jokes. Come graduation and the transition to college my whole friend group seemingly out of nowhere got into anime, choosing harem anime as their entry for some reason?(don't get me wrong theres some decent harem anime but most of it is utter shit). 

3 years later and my little brother was a senior at my old highschool, him and his friends were far from social outcasts and they all openly talked about watching anime. Like they would just discuss it without anyone batting an eye. I would cringe anytime one of my classmates brought it up because it was usually some sped making a fool of themselves, and just 3 years later it was totally normal.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 19, 2021)

Admiral Mantoid said:


> Pretty much this. Weebs have either moved on either because they realized they can't be NEETs all their lives or they're contrarians that got mad after weeb shit went mainstream, while others have just moved on to other creepy crap to obsess over like trooning out. It also doesn't help that most anime nowadays is just made up of boring high school slice of life moe garbage and those that aren't that and do seem good usually have either shit endings or go to shit halfway.


If you ask me, it's practically the 2008 Great Recession. Nothing is like a hard time like economic hardship. Everyone's still feeling its effects and probably nothing kills artistic pursuits better than to get people to worry about their survival and money. 

Another perspective from me is that weeaboos practically killed themselves in the long run. Putting Japan up on a pedestal and thinking you can't make anime anywhere else was one of the bullets.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 19, 2021)

> Where did all the weeaboos go?


They moved to Japan, made a fortune teaching English, married 12-year-olds with breasts the size and shape of volleyballs, and lived happily ever after.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 19, 2021)

They're all on discord.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 19, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> They got replaced by the jigaboos.


Fuck no.

Also back when I was on Facebook, I had to block this obnoxious Injun because he thought "weeaboo" was a slur for niggos and kept trynna get me zuccd. Thank God I quit that shithole.


jje100010001 said:


> I think the 90s-early 2000s weeaboo culture was born of a specific time and age when anime was becoming widely available but social media and modern internet hadn't taken over yet. As such, you had anime as a cultural product of Japan, but it still took some effort to travel to it, meaning that it was perpetually out of reach as some anime holy land. With modern 1080p Youtube and Google Maps, Japan is merely a click away, meaning that it's shed its mythical status from exposure.


True, now there's so many monthly subscription services to have nip shit delivered right to your door.


Ikvion said:


> In the early 2010s, it became popular to make fun of weeaboos, so weeaboos started becoming self aware and dropped most of their cringe behavior. I was a weeaboo in high school, and I remember my friend group having this "Am I a weeaboo?" phase where we all realized we were acting like stereotypes and stopped. Maybe that's just the process of growing up though, like others have suggested.


It was always popular to bully you guys lmao, you were just oblivious to it, then finally gained awareness after what seemed like an eternity.


Dom Cruise said:


> I miss the more innocent days of it though, I would say the peak years weren't 2006-2009 but 2003-2007, 2009 is when a backlash really grew against weeaboos with the aforementioned Sakura Con ad being one of the reasons why.


Anyone here remember the whole MRirian saga on early YouTube??? She was an early af lolcow. Wonder what happened to her.


White Girl said:


> Kpop aka Koreaboos fans are the new weebs tbh.


They're bland normies who obsess over their favorite boy bands or girl groups. Oh and sometimes mukbangs. Korea just doesn't have anything degenerate enough to be interesting.


Lemmingwise said:


> They became wehraboos


I wanna meet a wehraboo.


A Welsh Cake said:


> Kabuki theatre > Anime
> Don’t @ me


Bucket list to go see a Kabuki performance tbh.


Videowatcher69 said:


> They went where all the atheists went. Into introspective coma.
> People are fucking old now man. 9gag is a good example, they are all old fucks who use memes from 10 years ago. Its more clear than ever to spot age on the internet if you ask me.
> 
> But seriously, ya, they grew up. Those two guys who filmed themselves LARPing kingdom hearts in a parking lot? Probably married with kids now. Or pursuing a career. Or if they ARE still a weeb, they are a doomer shut in who never expresses themselves anymore because they grew up and realized how spergy and cringe they were. Forever living in a perpetual state of misery since they know they can't express who they are, while at the same time desperately wanting to. Kinda like actual pedophiles. Or, or, they became progressive lefty's. OR.....orrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> ...


I hate how much I relate to this shit. I deleted social media because I felt so out of place and like I couldn't relate anymore.


albert chan said:


> And the funny thing is that the modern day K-pop songs pale in comparison the songs made in the 90’s and 2000’s.
> 
> If it’s not BTS, NXT-127 or Blackpink, then they’re not even going to give it a chance.


In addition to being boring, Koreaboos can only name like 5 bands of the thing they supposedly obsess over, and they all look and sound the same, and are wannabe niggos.


Kosher Dill said:


> They moved to Japan, made a fortune teaching English, married 12-year-olds with breasts the size and shape of volleyballs, and lived happily ever after.


Jap wimmin be flat as paper though lol.

Also gonna add that Western animation has tons of fandoms now that it previously didn't. Originally, it was for kids, or the" adult animated sitcoms" that 10 year olds watched to feel rebellious, like South Park.

In addition, Western animation expanded its influences and audience, so now adults watch daytime Cartoon Network stuff.

So anime lost a bit of its niche.


----------



## White Girl (Apr 19, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> They're bland normies who obsess over their favorite boy bands or girl groups. Oh and sometimes mukbangs. Korea just doesn't have anything degenerate enough to be interesting.


Have you seen how crazy the fans are? They're 20x worse than western celebrity fanbases.  They go to extreme lengths to stalk their icons like buying private info to sit on the same jet as their stars. https://www.koreaboo.com/lists/btss-distressing-encounters-sasaengs-went-far/


----------



## draggs (Apr 19, 2021)

Null's tough border enforcement must be working


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 19, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> With modern 1080p Youtube and Google Maps, Japan is merely a click away, meaning that it's shed its mythical status from exposure.


Ah, I know what youre saying, but I remember watching 200+ episodes of Naruto on youtube back in the day in the mid 2000s. It was a different time. I don't think it was so much the technology or websites which enabled things, but more that anime had to be subbed & translated first that dictated access. 


Dom Cruise said:


> It's just a bit bland at the moment, nobody's really trying to push things as far as they tried to push it in the past, it's a lot more "settled in" if you know what I mean and less experimental, you're not really seeing real out there stuff like Paranoia Agent or Serial Experiments Lain anymore.


This. What I currently am into is more manga than anime. I havn't seen a show that really captivated me in a long time. Last show I was really into was probably Re:Zero, but as a guilty pleasure more than anything else. The anime that are coming out and have been just have zero interest to me, and its very different from the shonen that used to be released. Ill look at shows like Great Teacher Onizuka or Goldenboy and really its quite nostalgic.


Megaroad 2012 said:


> Just saw different groups of weebs multiple points this past week doing some cosplay thing somewhere around Seattle.


Cosplay is an interesting thing. I think its somewhat been unironically culturally appropriated by the average person, and it means very little to me anymore. There is also Thotplay too, but- as loserish as this is, the average weeb is probably very dysfunctional, nerdy, and not good at social things or looking good. Cosplay got amped up when normal people got into it, and instead of some weird kid pulling out a soul reaper uniform and you and them laughing because its an inside joke, now, its meh. Not an inside joke anymore.


----------



## God of Nothing (Apr 19, 2021)

Anime went mainstream, repetitive almost willfully derivative shit came out in mass, and every show started getting a whack ass English dub.


----------



## Falcos_Commisar (Apr 19, 2021)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Anime just sucks these days, it's either boring, mediocre or flat out terrible/disappointing, at least in my opinion. I would say it's either so mainstream that weebs are more common than ever and we've adjusted to it, or they had to get jobs and learn how to be functional because the parents couldn't tolerate them being in the house anymore.


A mix of both. Also, being a hardcore weeb, at least in HS now, isn't a one way ticket to an ass kicking. It was when I was there. Those are now reserved for troons and furry wannabes.



polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Also back when I was on Facebook, I had to block this obnoxious Injun because he thought "weeaboo" was a slur for niggos and kept trynna get me zuccd. Thank God I quit that shithole.
> 
> ...


Uhh sir, Japanese women can and do have rocking tits and amazing asses. 

Now as for wherabos, go to ANY WW2 reenactment, WW2 airplane/vehicle showcase that features at least some German gear, and certain Military surplus stores that have a LOT of German MILSURP.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 19, 2021)

Space Dandy was the last good anime.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 20, 2021)

The people who called weeb shit a fad turned out to be right. I thought it was here to stay too, but it faded away into the larger cosmos of internet obessions. Now there's just too much shit competing for people's attention for weebs to keep up. Furries and shippers have publicly visible profiles on Twitter and get into arguements with celebrities for fuck's sake. Having an unhealthy obession with shit isn't even considered out of the ordinary anymore, its just the norm and people accept it like it was always a thing. You might as well be a boomer asking where all of the Trekkies have gone.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 20, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The people who called weeb shit a fad turned out to be right. I thought it was here to stay too, but it faded away into the larger cosmos of internet obessions.


I wouldn't know about calling anime a fad. A fad is the kind of thing that has little to any significance on the culture other than as a brief and shallow curiosity and novelty. A trend or a boom? I'd call it that. Despite everyone's unwarranted self shame, anime was what reminded everyone that animation and comics could be written for just about anyone and be a legitimate medium while making detractors eat words and look like fucking idiots and dick sucking censorship apologists and sympathizers. Don't even get me started on video games either.

As much as denouncing cartoons and western animation as a whole is pretty fucking stupid, anime, in all of its forms and styles, was the medium that shook shit up, took names, and kicked the morality thumpers in the teeth before telling them to fuck off by the turn of the millennium in and out of Japan, and reminded everyone again that this is what creative freedom and expression looks, sounds, feels, smells, and tastes like. That's what got all of the fans during the boom wanting to create their own anime shit.

I admit though, that lesson is taking quite a bit of a while for others to soak up and comprehend. Weeaboos, on the other hand, like that song by The Offspring, were nothing but posers who "HEY HEY DO THAT BRAND NEW THING".


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 20, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> I wouldn't know about calling anime a fad. A fad is the kind of thing that has little to any significance on the culture other than as a brief and shallow curiosity and novelty. A trend or a boom? I'd call it that. Despite everyone's unwarranted self shame, anime was what reminded everyone that animation and comics could be written for just about anyone and be a legitimate medium while making detractors eat words and look like fucking idiots and dick sucking censorship apologists and sympathizers. Don't even get me started on video games either.
> 
> As much as denouncing cartoons and western animation as a whole is pretty fucking stupid, anime, in all of its forms and styles, was the medium that shook shit up, took names, and kicked the morality thumpers in the teeth before telling them to fuck off by the turn of the millennium in and out of Japan, and reminded everyone again that this is what creative freedom and expression looks, sounds, feels, smells, and tastes like. That's what got all of the fans during the boom wanting to create their own anime shit.
> 
> I admit though, that lesson is taking quite a bit of a while for others to soak up and comprehend. Weeaboos, on the other hand, like that song by The Offspring, were nothing but posers who "HEY HEY DO THAT BRAND NEW THING".


I don't really disagree with this, but I wanted to clarify that I meant weebery was the fad, not anime as a whole, which is inarguably here to stay.

Though on second thought anime has seen something of a decline lately, but overall its still a presence in pop culture especially amongst the younger generations.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 20, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> anime nerds are still alive and well but they are more self-aware (and 'ironic') now. there is less obsession with IRL japan in general now, instead the focus has shifted more towards obsessive anime escapism (waifuism especially)
> it has also changed much more towards being entirely on the internet. no more anime clubs at school or college, instead theyve all moved to imageboards, discord servers, and even twitter.


120% of all anime I’ve been exposed to has nothing to do with Japan at all and, if anything, jerks off generic European folk tale settings instead. The waifus are all big titty blonde women with names like “Yakuza Hirohito” and shit like that. It’s completely detached from the culture that makes it, carries a feeling of even disinterest in it, and that makes it even more hatable if you’re somebody who likes Japan as a subject of study in itself.


----------



## Cabelaz (Apr 20, 2021)

Sadly like all things we grew up! I always hid the fuck out of my anime powerlevel so it really wasn't much of a change to me.

Plus like other dudes have said, the industry kinda sucks nuts right now. Production values are at all time lows and outsourcing are at all time highs.
Any series of value is stuck in hiatus hell or is being milked like the cashcow they are.

I mainly only watch anime for the animation and styles of directors I like, so really the only anime related things I watch are music PV's or ads with ridiculously high budgets and values. It's kinda sad to see my favorite studios go under now and my favorite directors die. We will never get a 2005-2016 SHAFT again.
It's only so long before the industry implodes and (They) pick it up.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 20, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> If you ask me, it's practically the 2008 Great Recession. Nothing is like a hard time like economic hardship. Everyone's still feeling its effects and probably nothing kills artistic pursuits better than to get people to worry about their survival and money.
> 
> Another perspective from me is that weeaboos practically killed themselves in the long run. Putting Japan up on a pedestal and thinking you can't make anime anywhere else was one of the bullets.


The 2008 Great Recession had a negative impact on basically everything, there's a clear "before and after" effect on not just anime but also video games for one other example.

The DVD market was already in trouble by the end of the 2000s but the Great Recession certainly didn't help, I think the loss of home video being the focus and the shift towards online fansubs/streaming really changed the tone of anime fandom in the US because now there was less of a disconnect between Japan and the US, now people can watch the latest episodes of an anime in high quality and sometimes even dubbed the same time fans are seeing it in Japan, that alone is a radical change.

Back in the day you had to wait a year or years for a high quality official release or settle for a low quality VHS or online fansub, now there's less of a need for physical anime clubs where you have the one guy that either had the connections for the fansubs or is willing to drop the bucks on expensive DVD sets so the whole club can watch.

More or less what happened is a lot of the mystery surrounding anime, manga and Japan itself that made it intriguing to westerners went away, even in the earlier days of the internet there was still an element of mystery, but the advancement of technology has brought along a lot more knowledge more easily accessible than ever before and sadly some of the mystery goes away, which is what made it interesting in the first place, that sense of discovery where you found an entirely new medium and culture that you knew little to nothing about before.




Falcos_Commisar said:


> Uhh sir, Japanese women can and do have rocking tits and amazing asses.


I have seen plenty of Japanese girls with big tits, but Japanese girls with good ass is very rare.

Usually they'll have beautiful faces and nice breasts but a flat ass, many such cases, sad!




DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Space Dandy was the last good anime.


I haven't seen either of these series yet but Space Dandy and Kill La Kill really seem to mark an end of an era for what anime was, as 2014 weirdly seems to mark the end of an era for a lot of things.

2014 and below was a very different age than our modern world of 2021, that's true not just of anime but of everything.




I Love Beef said:


> I wouldn't know about calling anime a fad. A fad is the kind of thing that has little to any significance on the culture other than as a brief and shallow curiosity and novelty. A trend or a boom? I'd call it that. Despite everyone's unwarranted self shame, anime was what reminded everyone that animation and comics could be written for just about anyone and be a legitimate medium while making detractors eat words and look like fucking idiots and dick sucking censorship apologists and sympathizers. Don't even get me started on video games either.
> 
> As much as denouncing cartoons and western animation as a whole is pretty fucking stupid, anime, in all of its forms and styles, was the medium that shook shit up, took names, and kicked the morality thumpers in the teeth before telling them to fuck off by the turn of the millennium in and out of Japan, and reminded everyone again that this is what creative freedom and expression looks, sounds, feels, smells, and tastes like. That's what got all of the fans during the boom wanting to create their own anime shit.
> 
> I admit though, that lesson is taking quite a bit of a while for others to soak up and comprehend. Weeaboos, on the other hand, like that song by The Offspring, were nothing but posers who "HEY HEY DO THAT BRAND NEW THING".


I think people forget how edgy and ground breaking anime was back in the day.

The only other adult animation kind of like anime I had seen prior to more adult anime was the movie Heavy Metal, first cartoon nudity I ever saw lol, but you always knew Heavy Metal was a bit of an outlier when it comes to western animation, the realization that there was a lot more "adult" anime than there was "adult" western animation was mind blowing, I remember how shocked I was to see something like Gunsmith Cats where you see the girls in their undies, this was after I saw Heavy Metal, but since most of the anime I had seen up to that point had been stuff like Pokemon and DBZ it was still a bit of a shock to see anime with blatant sexual content.

Heavy Metal always had that very late 70s/early 80s "bongwater" smell that you knew was very much of it's time, but seeing anime more recently carry on the idea of adult animation that wasn't a comedy like South Park was mind blowing.




Cabelaz said:


> We will never get a 2005-2016 SHAFT again.


Only SHAFT anime I've seen of that era is Maria Holic, but that's one of my favorites, I should definitely check out more but it's a shame to think of that era of SHAFT already being a bygone thing.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure what is the equivalent of the big three of the 2000s (although One Piece is still running). I know My Hero Academia is in right now but I never seen any socially inept retards from that fandom to the same extent as Narutards. Interestingly, I don't see the same situation with Boruto and even by 2010, Narutards have mellowed out.

Alternate theory: Social media has made it easier to see your antics online so any weeaboo with some semblance of self-awareness will behave. We did not have this in the 2000s.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Apr 20, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> 120% of all anime I’ve been exposed to has nothing to do with Japan at all and, if anything, jerks off generic European folk tale settings instead. The waifus are all big titty blonde women with names like “Yakuza Hirohito” and shit like that. It’s completely detached from the culture that makes it, carries a feeling of even disinterest in it, and that makes it even more hatable if you’re somebody who likes Japan as a subject of study in itself.


I'm a Japanophile who dislikes anime and manga, and couldn't quite figure out why. But yeah I'd say this hits the nail on the head. Too much outside influence in it. 

As for furfags, even they got boring af and borderline on the way to normieism. I've been watching the fagdom for over 15 years, it's a shell of its former self.


----------



## Aqua Panda (Apr 20, 2021)

Honestly, 2008 was probably the biggest factor. Anime went into survival mode just like many other industries. Most studios had to rely on moe or near-hentai (In the case of Princess Lover, actual hentai after the show was over to draw in more money) to survive. High school tier stories not only became more common, but the norm for many years. (Isekai is the new current trend.) Even today, a LOT of stuff feels by the numbers and exploitative instead to trying to be good storytelling. Yes, good stuff and gems still exist, but the quantity just isn't the same as years ago.

Also, the rise of social media killed a lot of niche social groups. (Early 2000's goths are another group from that era all but gone now.)

Beyond that, it's still pretty popular and is running circles around American comics.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Apr 21, 2021)

Weaboos still exists, in the sense that its people who feel they have some connection with Japanese culture and heritage simply from watching anime and reading manga.
Most of these people are on twitter, they're obsessed with sailor moon, yuri and yaoi and think these works somehow demonstrate that Japan is the most 'woke' country in the world.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm still good friends with a few of them, they just keep to themselves these days and/or they got old


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 21, 2021)

The autistic answer to this is that they come and go.  

New anime gets popular in the west:  Weebs everywhere

Day-to-day shit only manga/anime die-hards are into: The occasional bad cosplayer and people autistically arguing about bestgirls in various forums

Most of your hilarious weebs are the same kinds of people that occupy the consoomer thread.  Whatever fandom they're involved in, they're only involved in because it's popular.  Their lives consist on enveloping themselves in whatever consoomer trend is popular at that time.  They do this because their lives are empty, and when they see other people whose lives are not empty flocking to something, they just naturally jump in because they assume that this time they've found that missing piece in their lives.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 21, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> I'm still good friends with a few of them, they just keep to themselves these days and/or they got old


That we did. That we did.....

As for there not being spergy retardation about new shows, I dunno man. A lot of the only slapfights about My Hero Academia and Attack on Titan remind me of the online slapfights that would go down about Naruto, Bleach, or even all the way back to Ranma 1/2. It's all just Twitter and Tumblr posting now, though, which really seems to suck the energy out of the whole fandom.


----------



## Colloid (Apr 21, 2021)

It doesn’t help that most modern anime are just forgettable isekai garbage and reboots. It’s harder these days to be passionate about the medium when it’s over saturated with complacent one-note studios just phoning it in and not even trying to make something unique.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 21, 2021)

They grew up. Most weeaboos of the time were teenagers. What do teenagers do? Have weird phases like that.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Apr 21, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> Aren't they still there but now scattered across the political spectrum?
> 
> View attachment 2101016
> 
> ...


the middlebox is where the last of the centrist weeaboos are at hiding in the shadows cause they are retarded. The other political sides can kiss my fucking ass balls


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Apr 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> We were forced to become more self aware due to mockery, once that fucking Sakura Con ad came out in 2009 it was pretty much over as far as what it used to be goes.
> 
> I miss the more innocent days of it though, I would say the peak years weren't 2006-2009 but 2003-2007, 2009 is when a backlash really grew against weeaboos with the aforementioned Sakura Con ad being one of the reasons why.
> 
> ...


I've seen worse. I wasn't even a weeb when Toonami aired anime. Most times I was too scared to look up anime outside of Pokemon and DBZ cause I thought they were like horror movies or porn flicks. (Which most anime are) And other times they feel like pedo bait made by the FBI to catch a predator. Like old anime back in the day when the 90s and 2000s were bombing with anime was basically high schooler anime crap or horror shows that just scare you out of nowhere. I remember when anime dubbing companies made YouTube channels. Their sub counts suck so many balls compare to channels that don't relate to anime like Pewdiepie or comedy videos. Like for real. Do people feel like the animes that were made at the time were testing grounds to catch child predators or is it just me? Someone once told me that most anime made in Japan were commissioned by the FBI and CIA to test if child predators would harm kids or prevent them from harming them. Feel like anime itself is a honey pot and that is why the Weeaboos that used to exist in the late 90s to the 2000s either killed themselves, end up in prison, or just quit anime cause it is too much for their brains.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Apr 21, 2021)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> I'm a Japanophile who dislikes anime and manga, and couldn't quite figure out why. But yeah I'd say this hits the nail on the head. Too much outside influence in it.
> 
> As for furfags, even they got boring af and borderline on the way to normieism. I've been watching the fagdom for over 15 years, it's a shell of its former self.








One is a Japanese cartoon.
The other is anime.

Tokugawa didn’t die for this.


----------



## Boobie Bomb (Apr 21, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> View attachment 2107804
> View attachment 2107805One is a Japanese cartoon.
> The other is anime.
> 
> Tokugawa didn’t die for this.


Sailor moon in Edo period what a fucking twist


----------



## John Titor (Apr 21, 2021)

RazorBackBacon said:


> That we did. That we did.....
> 
> As for there not being spergy retardation about new shows, I dunno man. A lot of the only slapfights about My Hero Academia and Attack on Titan remind me of the online slapfights that would go down about Naruto, Bleach, or even all the way back to Ranma 1/2. It's all just Twitter and Tumblr posting now, though, which really seems to suck the energy out of the whole fandom.


Probably because I'm not in High School anymore or just not paying attention, I just don't see people doing the AoT salute in public or wearing the jacket.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 21, 2021)

Chickenfoot said:


> Someone once told me that most anime made in Japan were commissioned by the FBI and CIA to test if child predators would harm kids or prevent them from harming them.


That 'someone' needs to take his fucking Thorazine.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I have seen plenty of Japanese girls with big tits, but Japanese girls with good ass is very rare.
> 
> Usually they'll have beautiful faces and nice breasts but a flat ass, many such cases, sad!


In my experience it's the exact opposite of this. Very strange


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 21, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Back in the day you had to wait a year or years for a high quality official release or settle for a low quality VHS or online fansub, now there's less of a need for physical anime clubs where you have the one guy that either had the connections for the fansubs or is willing to drop the bucks on expensive DVD sets so the whole club can watch.
> 
> More or less what happened is a lot of the mystery surrounding anime, manga and Japan itself that made it intriguing to westerners went away, even in the earlier days of the internet there was still an element of mystery, but the advancement of technology has brought along a lot more knowledge more easily accessible than ever before and sadly some of the mystery goes away, which is what made it interesting in the first place, that sense of discovery where you found an entirely new medium and culture that you knew little to nothing about before.





Dom Cruise said:


> I think people forget how edgy and ground breaking anime was back in the day.
> 
> The only other adult animation kind of like anime I had seen prior to more adult anime was the movie Heavy Metal, first cartoon nudity I ever saw lol, but you always knew Heavy Metal was a bit of an outlier when it comes to western animation, the realization that there was a lot more "adult" anime than there was "adult" western animation was mind blowing, I remember how shocked I was to see something like Gunsmith Cats where you see the girls in their undies, this was after I saw Heavy Metal, but since most of the anime I had seen up to that point had been stuff like Pokemon and DBZ it was still a bit of a shock to see anime with blatant sexual content.
> 
> Heavy Metal always had that very late 70s/early 80s "bongwater" smell that you knew was very much of it's time, but seeing anime more recently carry on the idea of adult animation that wasn't a comedy like South Park was mind blowing.


I kind of agree and disagree. As someone from Rurouni Kenshin said, "It is not the tools the make the age, but the people who wield them." Anime was practically everywhere post 1995 if you looked hard enough, and again, it wasn't merely the anime. There wasn't just anime on UPN and basic local providers on the antenna and even to Toonami on CN, but video games, like from the Super Nintendo, Sega CD and Playstation. Yeah, everything was a bit niche because anime was just getting into the mainstream outside of sci fi conventions, but along with how the US was going big on alternative media, sticking it to the Morality in Media fuckers and Congress and The Man and the PTA, The Simpsons and MTV even spearheading animation that wasn't stricted for the kiddies, and with the Comics Crash of 1996 and the US comics industry literally sucking a fat one because they couldn't write morally "gray" or more realistic/human dimensional characters and stories, you couldn't have more of a perfect cultural and social climate for anime to proliferate into the mainstream.

Sure, it is not as prolific as it was today, but man, anime was practically around on a national level by 2000 in the US. Again, the main problem is what people do with it. Either I've long lived in a hole or something's up with the world, because I can feel the mystery and magic still is there, it's just that it's all now latent like metals and minerals stored up after being sediment and cycled back into the earth. Again, I've long lived with anime since I could remember how to walk; anime was something special for me when I was growing up, but I wouldn't say it was something alien. It had mystery, but it didn't feel out of reach, like to chase the moon or was another planet. I feel the biggest problem why this mystery appears to be gone is merely because of the inescapable aspect of the changing world, as well as to how the situation is because, no offense, the lot of fans failing to go beyond boundaries and borders to a basic human level, and that the worst of the fans are now in the reigns, and they are spoiled, myopic, and stupid, and don't even appreciate what they've been given. It's practically 10-20 years since the anime boom, and I still have that inspiration with me. I think there's something wrong with them if they up and give up and let the world fuck them up the ass and walk all over them to lose that hope, let alone do anything with it.

There are still a lot of fans who enjoy looking up and finding out older stuff. I don't blame technology, I blame the fact that the fans that could do something just didn't years before. Anime and manga, it is not an easy path, but in this world of pampered instant media access fast food spontaneity, and even for manga known for being a day in and day out medium where artists toil every week to come up with 30 some pages for magazines and Tokyo being the NYC of Japan where everyone is on a path to blaze, no one wants to do the hard work and personal development to be a mangaka or an anime artist by their own power, and that doesn't just have to do with going out to Japan. We live in one of the greatest countries in the world, where there are How To Draw Manga publications straight from Japan translated out to us, practically the Prime Codex of anime at our fingertips, professional grade digital tools and programs on an affordable cost with our currency, where anime was practically on national fucking television and in bookstores and video game stores and movie theaters, and still, no one has done anything with that. Sorry for rambling on like that, but inspiration is a big fucking deal, and it has now said a lot that even since when Malibu Comics back in the 1980s were trying to make their own manga based comics, that something is fucking wrong at an intrinsic level.

Life still goes on. The clocks still move, the plants still grow, the clouds still float about the skies, the seas and oceans still ebb and flow. Yet in the human world, anime is still thought that it can't be produced outside of Japan. What the fuck is this shit? The mystery should still be going on, yet no one wants to keep it going, except a very determined few. I hope something comes of that, but yeah, I can see where you're coming from, but the journey doesn't end here, and it shouldn't, and especially to a bunch of fuckfaces who run a pathetic excuse for an anime news website and their lackeys.



Chickenfoot said:


> I've seen worse. I wasn't even a weeb when Toonami aired anime. Most times I was too scared to look up anime outside of Pokemon and DBZ cause I thought they were like horror movies or porn flicks. (Which most anime are) And other times they feel like pedo bait made by the FBI to catch a predator. Like old anime back in the day when the 90s and 2000s were bombing with anime was basically high schooler anime crap or horror shows that just scare you out of nowhere. I remember when anime dubbing companies made YouTube channels. Their sub counts suck so many balls compare to channels that don't relate to anime like Pewdiepie or comedy videos. Like for real. Do people feel like the animes that were made at the time were testing grounds to catch child predators or is it just me? Someone once told me that most anime made in Japan were commissioned by the FBI and CIA to test if child predators would harm kids or prevent them from harming them. Feel like anime itself is a honey pot and that is why the Weeaboos that used to exist in the late 90s to the 2000s either killed themselves, end up in prison, or just quit anime cause it is too much for their brains.


ngl man, you got fed some shit man.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 21, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Life still goes on. The clocks still move, the plants still grow, the clouds still float about the skies, the seas and oceans still ebb and flow. Yet in the human world, anime is still thought that it can't be produced outside of Japan. What the fuck is this shit? The mystery should still be going on, yet no one wants to keep it going, except a very determined few. I hope something comes of that, but yeah, I can see where you're coming from, but the journey doesn't end here, and it shouldn't, and especially to a bunch of fuckfaces who run a pathetic excuse for an anime news website and their lackeys.


People feel intimidated by something it seems. Maybe they're just worried that people won't see it as REAL anime and doubt themselves because of that and just back off from even trying.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 21, 2021)

Ethan MacManus said:


> People feel intimidated by something it seems. Maybe they're just worried that people won't see it as REAL anime and doubt themselves because of that and just back off from even trying.


I can see that, but it's like sushi or other cultural exports/interests. There's a sushi restaurant that's top of the line around me; the main chef's a white guy, but I can care less because they make their own pickles, cut their own fish, and don't serve escolar and tilapia. I'm not crazy about the highly decorated and embellished rolls with mayo and sriracha and has cream cheese with spicy tuna and tempura, but hell, I'll bite at a party or at a get together or if I want something crazy for a crazy day. Does that make that less than actual sushi because those rolls are on the menu and the chef isn't 2000% Japanese in genetics? Maybe to some butt tight purist, but I'd be happy to toss my money at him to keep his craft alive and his bills paid because his stuff is good.

I've said this a lot before, but the anime boom was supposed to be like how jazz proliferated out in France during the 1930s, how UK rock spread out into NYC for them to influence Led Zepplin and Aerosmith and Johnny Rotten, and to even how Tezuka was inspired by Disney to establish anime and manga in the first place, or like how the States picked and chose and adopted what it liked about Japanese culture and wanted to do something with it. I will admit; a lot of Original English Language manga artists who made it back in the 2000s regret their craft, and that's absolutely pathetic. But they shouldn't. It's not like US made anime will overshadow Japan, and if it does, well, maybe that should shake things up a bit. 

Making anime stuff is a whole lot more different in some aspects, but it's not impossible.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 21, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> I will admit; a lot of Original English Language manga artists who made it back in the 2000s regret their craft, and that's absolutely pathetic. But they shouldn't


Why? That doesn't make much sense at all.. Did they even bother explaining why they feel regret over something so successful and popular?


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 21, 2021)

Ethan MacManus said:


> Why? That doesn't make much sense at all.. Did they even bother explaining why they feel regret over something so successful and popular?


They don't say much, but one of them said that "what they wrote doesn't match with who they are today". I also can tell that they are pozzed into the SJW Ultra Left shit.

There was actually a US girl who managed to work her ass off on a JET program to become an assistant on Prince of Tennis. Nowadays, she's doing squat.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 21, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> They don't say much, but one of them said that "what they wrote doesn't match with who they are today". I also can tell that they are pozzed into the SJW Ultra Left shit.


Of fucking course. Why did I expect anything else. What happened to the days when being PC wasn't really related to being left or right. That it could be people on either side. Nowadays it seems left are the only ones who fall into the PC shit. Why? Why even bother? 


I Love Beef said:


> There was actually a US girl who managed to work her ass off on a JET program to become an assistant on Prince of Tennis. Nowadays, she's doing squat.


Damn Shame. 

Anyway you mentioned Osamu Tezuka, maybe I'm an idiot when I say this, but I feel like he's one of the few dudes who actually dedicated himself to the medium. His entire life he was constantly created stuff and working on his creations, he never regretted or gave it up once, even at his deathbed he basically told some girl to fuck off and let him continue working. I don't wanna sound like some oldfag or elitist snob, but the stuff he created or the stuff that descended from him usually tends to be the only stuff I'm really into, it just feels so much more genuine and real. People over here only seem to remember him for Astro Boy, but there's so much more shit that he did that nobody seems to care about, and the modern movies he inspired from his work after he died are some of my favorite, hands down.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 21, 2021)

Ethan MacManus said:


> Of fucking course. Why did I expect anything else. What happened to the days when being PC wasn't really related to being left or right. That it could be people on either side. Nowadays it seems left are the only ones who fall into the PC shit. Why? Why even bother?
> 
> Damn Shame.
> 
> Anyway you mentioned Osamu Tezuka, maybe I'm an idiot when I say this, but I feel like he's one of the few dudes who actually dedicated himself to the medium. His entire life he was constantly created stuff and working on his creations, he never regretted or gave it up once, even at his deathbed he basically told some girl to fuck off and let him continue working. I don't wanna sound like some oldfag or elitist snob, but the stuff he created or the stuff that descended from him usually tends to be the only stuff I'm really into, it just feels so much more genuine and real. People over here only seem to remember him for Astro Boy, but there's so much more shit that he did that nobody seems to care about, and the modern movies he inspired from his work after he died are some of my favorite, hands down.


I know that is a tall order for me to make of people, but even for me, I honestly want to see if there are others who are that dedicated to go that distance in their lives like Tezuka. Tezuka was a doctor and he did have other interests, but there just came a point in his life where he wanted to share his enthusiasm and what he worked on. 

With how everyone's going on identity politics and being PC or whatever garbage, I know that even in such conditions, it's not impossible, but it's going to require a massive breakthrough to just smash everything in its way like a bull into a china shop.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 21, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> With how everyone's going on identity politics and being PC or whatever garbage, I know that even in such conditions, it's not impossible, but it's going to require a massive breakthrough to just smash everything in its way like a bull into a china shop.


Maybe that will actually be the thing that CAUSES someone to break through and come up with something really groundbreaking. I mean think about it, part of the reason why Japan is known for it's "Strange" and "Unique" stuff is because of how socially conservative and restrictive they really are. That environment is what created these people like Tezuka and the like to think outside the box and come up with ideas that were never really seen anywhere else. 

It could be the modern american PC landscape might have a similar effect on creative minds and well, you know the rest.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 22, 2021)

It's Current Year.

The cult of "woke" is consuming the West.

So they're turning into SJWs?


----------



## ImBatman (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm pretty young, so here's my borderline zoomer perspective on this: they mostly just grew up, or moved onto other things - it's already been said.
I think this may come across as unsurprising, but a lot of the "uguu so kawaii desu!" weebs that I met back in the day were literal children and very young teenagers (possibly the lot of them with autism or such other disorders as well). I was a part of this camp. There was, and still is, a lot of adults that also acted that way, but both groups moved on. The former became more self-aware as they physically grew up and became more mature, whereas the latter never really gained that self-awareness, but anime also just... stopped being niche. There was no real reason for a socially inept manchild to care about it anymore, it stopped being 'unique', a way of rejecting your surroundings, of immersing yourself in something that's new and "cool". At the time, a lot of it resonated with people who wanted to disconnect themselves from the society around them, the mystique of this dream land of Nippon, where every woman is gorgeous, everyone is polite, the economy is amazing, and due to a warped perception because of anime, the idea that you won't be judged for being inept and will make friends and connections easily.

As anime became more mainstream, and by extension more 'boring' and less unique, so did Japan by extension. Problems such as war crime denial, racism, economic issues, ideas that lend credence to the reality that Japan is not a perfect nation as one would believe from hearing about these things secondhand, from anime and from Japanophiles (the people who sourced most of the information on the nation at time; naturally, they would be biased), and so the escapist idea of a mythical island to the East where life was good, where you could 'restart', live in a society that you can adjust to, and be surrounded by pretty girls was gradually worn away. Being a weeb became ironic, an indictment of these ideas of perfection and of running away among people who liked anime, and it mostly became replaced by "god I wish my anime waifu was real" instead: the desire for a perfect reality to exist and _replace_ the current, flawed one, as opposed to the delusion that it _already_ does and you just have to look for it.

So the people who benefited mentally from that sort of shield moved on to something else. Unironically, a lot of them trooned out, because the sort of echochamber and community that troons form actually have a lot of aspects that appeal to the ostracized and to the desperate. But others merely went back to other, niche things, such as cartoons like Steven Universe, or things like that. The mentality that leads to one being a weeb still exists, it just requires the right environment to thrive, and the anime community simply does not provide that anymore; it needs to be found elsewhere. I'm honestly not too familiar with all that's happened afterward, simply because given that I was either a child or a teenager for most of the weeb craze I just didn't follow the same path, but I know for a fact people who would've been Ken-sama weebs back then are still around and doing stuff.


----------



## Travoltron (Apr 22, 2021)

I never really understood what this term meant. I was too old to care when all that happened.

I just saw young people enthused about things. God forbid we have that. Now no fun is allowed. The only thing we're allowed to care about now is identity politics.

So instead of nerds dressing up as anime characters we've got dudes dressing like women. Such progress.


----------



## 6thRanger (Apr 22, 2021)

My entire group who used to import DVDs from Japan, buy Naruto headbands, larp daily, try to learn Japanese and read manga more than textbooks all still love anime and watch it. We all just have other responsibilities now and are no longer children. Anime was "new" to the West back then. Those who watch anime have simply learned how to act. "Weeaboo" as a concept was always a small minority of anime-watchers habits extrapolated to the entire group. For most people it always was and remains just a hobby.

Nobody has really gone anywhere, the spotlight just isn't on people who watch anime anymore since it's become mainstream. People are still doing the exact same things, but in an era where Capeshit is incredibly popular where is the mockery going to come from? There are more cons than ever and more anime watchers than ever. There's more cringe than ever. There just aren't people shining a spotlight on the few serious weirdos and saying "HYUCK HYUCK LOOK AT THIS ANIME FAG! THIS IS WHAT ALL THEIR KIND ARE LIKE! LMAO! "

Also, the type of person who would have become a real anime sperg back in the day is now a political sperg , tranny or K-pop sperg today. That kind of Autism is attracted to attention hogging "unique" trends. That's no longer anime.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 22, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> View attachment 2107804
> View attachment 2107805One is a Japanese cartoon.
> The other is anime.
> 
> Tokugawa didn’t die for this.


Which Tokugawa? Ieyasu? 

Both are Japanese art, one is Ukiyo-e, the other is anime


6thRanger said:


> My entire group who used to import DVDs from Japan, buy Naruto headbands, larp daily, try to learn Japanese and read manga more than textbooks all still love anime and watch it. We all just have other responsibilities now and are no longer children. Anime was "new" to the West back then. Those who watch anime have simply learned how to act. "Weeaboo" as a concept was always a small minority of anime-watchers habits extrapolated to the entire group. For most people it always was and remains just a hobby.


Thats pretty much it. I don't enjoy as much current anime, but I pretty much consume the same amount or more manga. Actual adult life tempers that out though, because I need money for said hobby, have other duties, and just not as much time. I also don't wear any subculture on my wrist anymore, because most adults outgrow that. Old animefags still are into the culture, its just less autistic because most of them are adults, and only the real spergs refuse to adapt to that.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Apr 22, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> they are pozzed into the SJW Ultra Left shit


Well there's your problem. The Ultra Woke shit saps the creative energy right out of everything and everyone it touches. The whole point of creativity is being able to consider ideas that others wouldn't, even if those ideas are transgressive. You can't do that if you have a huge list of Thou Shalt Nots holding you down.


----------



## Homegrown Homophobia (Apr 22, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> They don't say much, but one of them said that "what they wrote doesn't match with who they are today". I also can tell that they are pozzed into the SJW Ultra Left shit.
> 
> There was actually a US girl who managed to work her ass off on a JET program to become an assistant on Prince of Tennis. Nowadays, she's doing squat.



Wow, I had to look her up on Twitter and she's succumbed to the SJW kool-aid.  Why does everything have to be political nowadays?  

That's extremely sad though to hear about OEL manga artists being ashamed of their past work.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thoughts are that they discovered the DarkNet and ventured on into actual kiddie porn.

Either that, or as a Western fad, it's spike in popularity probably peaked with the success of shows like Pokemon anime and DragonBall Z when they were new and trendy, which was probably many "normies" gateway into it.

That, and maybe some of the neckbeards grew out of it when they had actual sex for the first time.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 22, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Thoughts are that the discovered the DarkNet and ventured on into actual kiddie porn.
> 
> Either that, or as a Western fad, it's spike in popularity probably peaked with the success of shows like Pokemon anime and DragonBall Z when they were new and trendy, which was probably many "normies" gateway into it.
> 
> That, and maybe some of the neckbeards grew out of it when they had actual sex for the first time.


By the way, you forgot to correct the "the" into "they".


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Apr 23, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> By the way, you forgot to correct the "the" into "they".


Oh.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Apr 23, 2021)

They started to go all out consoom mode for Western Woke media instead, i.e. The Last of Us 2.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 23, 2021)

Anime sucks now so weebs stopped liking Japan.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 23, 2021)

I’d say it’s a mixture of things. The primary reason others touched on, ie they grew up.

I’d say there were other factors at work too. One is that there was a lot less anime and another is it was relatively speaking a new form of entertainment. With anime, cartoons could be very action packed, grim dark, and could fill genres generally not associated with cartoons like horror. Now there’s a lot more adaptations of manga including a lot that are crap and anime has become engrained in our culture. So it’s not as “shiny” as if used to be. The luster has worn off so to speak.

Another major factor that is adjacent to adolescence is ignorance. The whole katana copypasta for example is woefully unaware of the katanas flaws. Some weebs really misunderstood ninjas, samurais, ancient Japanese, etc., which led to dumb assertations. If people studied the culture/history they’d learn how silly some of their ideas were and  if they had a modicum of self awareness they’d realize how cringe they came across to everyone - but especially the Japanese. As a lot of weebs grew up they made these realizations so stopped asserting silly things like how katanas were the bestest weapons evah.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 24, 2021)

One thing I forgot to mention I think put a bit of wet blanket on anime fandom for a while, that happened in the same year of the Sakura Con ad, was the 2009 Dragon Ball movie.

All that fan speculation throughout the 2000s of Hollywood adaptions of anime like Evangelion and outside of a couple of others like Speed Racer and Aeon Flux the only other one that happened within that decade was the Dragon Ball movie and it was so incredibly lame, it felt like ending a period of excitement with a wet fart.

I don't think it's impact was very long term at all, but I'm just saying it, coupled with the Sakura Con ad, made it a little embarrassing in 2009 to call yourself an anime fan.

In addition to all that some other issues by 2009 was Toonami was gone before it's late night revival in 2012 and most US magazines devoted to anime had either gone defunct that year or went defunct that year (a similar thing was happening to video game magazines), it's crazy to think there was a time when you could find Shonen Jump and Anime Insider on the magazine rack of my local grocery store, but that time is long gone and I think that's reflective of why, though anime itself and the fandom hasn't gone anywhere, there was something special about the time when you could find more of it on US television and more magazines in more places.


----------



## Sperghetti (Apr 25, 2021)

@furūtsu mentioned the increasing homogeneity of pop culture, and I think this is a huge factor as it seems to be getting more and more rare to find the kind of nerds who are fixated only on a single thing or genre. And that's a defining feature of what weebs _are_, IMO, that exclusive obsession with Japan. You still have people who embrace that "obsessive nerd" persona these days, probably more than ever, but their interests tend to be all over the place instead of just in a single, well-defined niche like they were in days past.

I go to a very small local anime convention and while it is still mostly teenagers and college kids who are the ones in cosplay getups acting like speds, I'm also starting to see more western cartoons and furry stuff in the mix, which weren't there when weebs were at their peak. It's not all-Japan, all the time like conventions were in years past.

So I think it's more that the original weebs matured and learned how to behave themselves in public to some extent, and the current crop of young people (who are more prone to being embarrassing and weird about their interests) just aren't into a single niche anymore the way the young, embarassing fans of the past tended to be. To them, it's like anime and manga is just part of the nerd buffet alongside Star Wars, Harry Potter, and whatever Cartoon Network thing they're into these days.


----------



## Mr Pancakes (Apr 25, 2021)

They all overdosed on ramen and pocky.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 25, 2021)

No Exit said:


> Anime sucks now so weebs stopped liking Japan.


Personally, what’s really funny to me is that this year’s season for anime related shows in 2021 is actually good so far. There’s a lot of diverse, interesting groups of genres that make the isekai and slice of life anime pretty good to watch. Even the idol/VTuber animes are pretty fun, to say the least.



Thiletonomics said:


> They started to go all out consoom mode for Western Woke media instead, i.e. The Last of Us 2.


I like to think that they only reason they do that is because they don’t like to read or appreciate manga. Most of the Western consumers for popular culture still read Marvel comics that have inserted way too many political/sexual themes that have nothing to do with the material.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Apr 26, 2021)

The same place all the Potterheads went. They grew up and the world got smaller.

Back in the 2000s the internet was starting to explode and we should find out more about the world with a push of a button. But it was still around that time when people would know very little of a country outside a movie or testbook on a war decades ago. You can explore Tokyo on Google maps today to which back in the 2000s what most people usually got out of Tokyo was on animes. So when you have all these crazy characters acting like they do and it's your only knowledge on said country you will assume it's really like that. Most of the former weeaboos today are also too busy. They have jobs and are starting to have families. They don't have the time and money to go to every con anymore. They probably haven't spoken to to anime club buddies from school in years. I was in anime club in high school and only talk to a few of the members from it now. And even then it's only once in a while. I'm sure they still like anime and manga but they now know Japan itself is not an anime. I'm guessing some Asians called them out on it and in tune of not being called racist they put a stop to it. While anime is still popular I don't think it's like it was during the boom. Just like Harry Potter it will always be popular and have fans but not like in it's heyday.  It's the same with emos. When was the last time you saw a real emo? They wither grew up and moved on or they went to the next fad. I'm guessing many of them are the woke people now.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Apr 26, 2021)

Classic weeb-ism lives on in the form of online trannies, the type who overuse “uwu”, “nyaa” and go on about girldick. I’ve never seen anyone criticise them for it the way the weebs who called everything “kawaii desu!” were back in the day tho because being part of a group considered oppressed by the woke crowd protects them from criticism, but there definitely are similarities.


----------



## Travoltron (Apr 26, 2021)

Mr. ShadowCreek said:


> Back in the 2000s the internet was starting to explode and we should find out more about the world with a push of a button. But it was still around that time when people would know very little of a country outside a movie or testbook on a war decades ago. You can explore Tokyo on Google maps today to which back in the 2000s what most people usually got out of Tokyo was on animes. So when you have all these crazy characters acting like they do and it's your only knowledge on said country you will assume it's really like that.


If an anime is set in Japan, it is almost always set in Tokyo. So anime is a gross distortion of Tokyo culture. It doesn't really reflect Japan as a whole. 

We have the same problem in American media where everything is set in either California or New York and foreigners think that's what America is.


----------



## VIPPER? (May 1, 2021)

They got older and calmed the fuck down. The modern equivalent is zoomers who make pog faces for tik tok dances or whatever


----------



## DungeonMaster (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## I Love Beef (Sep 1, 2021)

DungeonMaster said:


> View attachment 2503472


fuckensaved.jpeg


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 2, 2021)

I miss when teenage cringe was LARPing kingdom hearts fanfiction in a parking lot and not cutting off your balls to appease discord admins.


----------



## Sandraker (Sep 2, 2021)

You can break up your classic weebs into 2 categories really which mirrors today's standards.

The Fan and The Consumer.

Many of the anime and manga back when it was somewhat taboo was enjoyed by both, but the fan actually gave a shit beyond the eye candy digging deeper into the medium which honestly had plenty more gems at the time. The fan also would understand some of the more cultural relevance that it had at the time. Its some stuff you really had to know to get why it had so much impact. To them its more than just titties bouncing and action scenes. It was a work of art from a foreign land, so they still enjoy it to this day without all the teenage sperging in most cases. Comes with age.

The consumer is just the guy that you know today. Flash over everything and anime had alot of that, especially since the consumer more than likely wouldn't touch a manga. They're mostly what populate what we have in the broad social media (autism) spectrum today. Mindless guys that was always the weirdo, who today would have bland carbon copy personality waifu figures by the dozen. They drive the market and once all the quality left they stayed eating any of the shit left over from jp overworked masses.

I think one of the best ways to tell how a weeb is (along with their age) is their take on Jojo if they're not indifferent to it. You had to be a complete giant faggot to like it outside of the game when nobody even gave a fuck about these characters except knowing "funny road roller man" or if you watched the OVA. Fast forward to modern and you'd think its the second coming of christ the way it gets hyped up along the fact that the standard weeb consumer tries to sell you on the fact that all parts are good or some shit like that when not too long ago part 6 was considered a mess.

Now that degenerative behavior is pat on the back in the west and online most of them stick to their safe spaces without having the social interactions and embarrassments that come with it. 

Weeb consumers are just as rampant as capeshit consumers which MHA is a golden goose for considering its obvious influences.

But as stated in this thread they moved on, got more mature, trooning out on Twitter/discord as they plague other entertainment mediums or in some cases are here being little kiwis.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 4, 2021)

Anime is mainstream now so weebs don't stand out as much.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Sep 5, 2021)

Japan isn’t that exotic anymore. Millennials are now looking for more exclusive, exotic and unexplored lands.


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 5, 2021)

Koreaboos are the obvious successors. Instead of Namie Amuro it's now BTS and Loona


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 5, 2021)

They finally figured out they can't all be the next hokage and fought to the death until only one survived.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 5, 2021)

I haven't been a big anime fan or manga reader in a long time since I only liked the girl shit that barely cracks the top series on any list. Once the anime/manga phase was over for me I dove into J-music and have otherwise cooled off and mostly hide it from people (unless I'm blasting my imported CDs in my car.)
I've come to detest most weeaboos. They only care about Japanese culture as far as their precious cartoons take them, not even bothering with the music (unless it's from and anime), fine art, or literature there is to enjoy. Anime avatars have a stigma against them for damn good reason. Not even gonna touch on how many weebs are degens like coomers and stoners.

So yeah, their interest was really shallow and they grew out of it and or sequestered off into small cliques. Same will happen with the Koreaboos and MCYT fangirls you see now.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 5, 2021)

It really does break my heart how forgotten so many even once popular animes and mangas of the late 90s and early 2000s are today, I have been told that many younger weebs refuse to watch anything older than 2008 which damn, shit doesn't start getting really good until _before _that year, it's insane to me to think of people calling themselves anime fans but missing out on everything that is good.




Ser Prize said:


> I miss when teenage cringe was LARPing kingdom hearts fanfiction in a parking lot and not cutting off your balls to appease discord admins.


Indeed, that kind of stuff was a lot more charming compared to today's insanity, even more extreme examples like the Final Fantasy House is more charming than what you see today.

Trouble is so much of that sort of thing has been hijacked by radical politics where things used to be more for fun.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Sep 5, 2021)

They either trooned and 41%, or are at least on that waiting list, or they're black and so harder to automatically clock as weebs


----------



## Lurk McDurk (Sep 8, 2021)

Found them...


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 8, 2021)

First there was the "Golden Age of anime" in America, circa 2000.

Then came the "weebs", circa the early '00s. Anime was marketed as "it's Japanese" in America.

Then came "weeb shaming" - and later identity politics - circa the late '00s.

I guess "weebs" went woke? Or like @From The Uncanny Valley said, they went subtle? Or as others said, tech oversaturation made everything bland and it's hard to keep up with trends? I think it's all 3.

Like @Dom Cruise said, seems "weeaboo" is a '00s thing that went the way of '00s culture when "social" media became a thing, paving the way for Clown World.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> We're afraid of being called cultural fetishists or some shit and the mob coming for us


Seems the Cult of Woke doesn't want any escape from the West. Not even mentally.

But what they don't want you to know is Japanese usually don't mind foreigners interested in Japan.

(being full _otaku_ openly is another story though)


----------



## John Titor (Nov 4, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It really does break my heart how forgotten so many even once popular animes and mangas of the late 90s and early 2000s are today, I have been told that many younger weebs refuse to watch anything older than 2008 which damn, shit doesn't start getting really good until _before _that year, it's insane to me to think of people calling themselves anime fans but missing out on everything that is good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is ironic in that JoJo is still an 80s-90s series that just happened to have an 2010s adaptation.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 4, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Which is ironic in that JoJo is still an 80s-90s series that just happened to have an 2010s adaptation.


JoJo's probably the only 80s originated thing zoomer weebs care about, right? Unless maybe if you also count DBZ.

Zoomers certainly don't give a shit about stuff like Fist of The North Star.


----------



## Voltekka (Nov 4, 2021)

Weebs became full wannabes, moving to 5ch and going for niche anime preferences such as lolis and idols.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Nov 5, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It really does break my heart how forgotten so many even once popular animes and mangas of the late 90s and early 2000s are today, I have been told that many younger weebs refuse to watch anything older than 2008 which damn, shit doesn't start getting really good until _before _that year, it's insane to me to think of people calling themselves anime fans but missing out on everything that is good.


I'd say something about zoomers and their appaling lack of taste and inquisitiveness, but then my generation went all in on neomarxism and dick/tit chopping.



John Titor said:


> Which is ironic in that JoJo is still an 80s-90s series that just happened to have an 2010s adaptation.


See also, though to a lesser extent, Hunter x Hunter, which Togashi started in the mid 90s right after Yu Yu Hakusho. Speaking of which, it still amazes me how many anime had decently sized/active fanbases c. 2009 that were practically wiped off the map by 2012. YYH, Inuyasha, and Rurouni Kenshin all come to mind. I could say Bleach, but that was a very different set of circumstances.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Nov 5, 2021)

Some of it is just millennials aging out, the rest is due to change of culture. Anime is now ubiquitous in Western society, very main stream. It's everywhere and easy to access. Multiple streaming services host tons of series. Zoomers and younger were born into anime being a built in part of their culture, along with video games, smart phones, social media, memes, Youtube etc.

 Millennials not so much. For most in the 90's and 00's anime was new, exotic, hard to find, and expensive. It was something foreign we were introduced to, and the market was still pretty niche. Hell, I remember being 15 and buying Ranma 1/2 and Dragonball VHS tapes from the video store at the mall for $25 a pop, but to me it was worth it because it was so interesting and new. It was also around this time sushi started being a thing in most of the U.S., and it's practically part of U.S. cuisine at this point. And Japanese restaurants in general were lot more sparse back then. Today, hibachi, ramen, and sushi shops are everywhere.

So basically, the weeaboos were all of the excited spergs going "OMG JAPAN!!!!!!" and lapping up literally everything Japanese they could get their hands on. It's the combination of getting a hold of something that's new and exotic and "cool," and a sort of status symbol one could indulge in and share with friends. Then combine that with spergery and/or classic nerdy and socially awkward behavior and you get the weeaboo.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 5, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> See also, though to a lesser extent, Hunter x Hunter, which Togashi started in the mid 90s right after Yu Yu Hakusho. Speaking of which, it still amazes me how many anime had decently sized/active fanbases c. 2009 that were practically wiped off the map by 2012. YYH, Inuyasha, and Rurouni Kenshin all come to mind. I could say Bleach, but that was a very different set of circumstances.


Fullmetal Alchemist is a big one, those that saw it remember it well but zoomers don't give a shit about it, pretty surprising considering how massive it was at one time.

Haruhi is one that seems pretty much forgotten by everyone, which is also surprising given how huge it at one time was.

The vast majority stuff from the 2000s is forgotten today even if it was popular at the time, stuff from the 90s has had longer legs, however I feel like there's a very clear reason why and it's technical, see anime from the 90s was filmed with cels, so they remaster into HD well, anime from the 2000s on the other hand was done with early digital animation, so there's no way to essentially remaster it, what you get is upscales that rarely look great, not to mention the 4:3 aspect ratios.

So if you're a zoomer, at a glance stuff from the 90s and 2010s is going to look nicer than something that's either not in HD at all or doesn't look great in it, so what are you more likely to try? It's a really shitty, depressing fate for anime of the era.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 5, 2021)

They were all cut down Naruto-running at the US military during the Area 51 raid.

Rest in ramen.


----------



## Shockwave Pulsar (Nov 5, 2021)

I still see tons of weebs out there. Meanwhile, communities like metalfags, goths and the likes have disappeared from public life.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 5, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Haruhi is one that seems pretty much forgotten by everyone, which is also surprising given how huge it at one time was.


How did that happen? It's like after 2011 everybody forgot it existed.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

Captain Fitzbattleaxe said:


> They all trooned out.


This most of the weebs I know who didn't grow up and become adults became creepy troons.


White Girl said:


> Kpop aka Koreaboos fans are the new weebs tbh.


Yeah Kpop Stan's make the weebs look like functional adults.


Mr Pancakes said:


> They all overdosed on ramen and pocky.


Nah they still exist the weebs from the 2000s got replaced by zoomer weebs. The zoomer weebs are well their own version of exceptional individuals and well are either crossovers with furries or Kpop Stan's now.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

Shockwave Pulsar said:


> I still see tons of weebs out there. Meanwhile, communities like metalfags, goths and the likes have disappeared from public life.


Metal stopped being promoted in the mainstream I would say after let the bodies hit the floor. Also the metal community turned into if you don't sound like you're screaming at the top of your lungs then you're not "Metal" enough to be metal. Not to mention alot of them shat on guitar hero. It's sad to see but metal went from something that most cities had at least 1 if not 2 clubs and multiple radio stations and it has now turned completely into a underground culture now.

As for the goth community I can attest that most of the young goths are in it because it's a "fashion sense" and nothing more meanwhile the old school goths either turned into alcholic Karen's and other assorted losers.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 5, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> How did that happen? It's like after 2011 everybody forgot it existed.


The second season, Endless Eight really cratered a lot of goodwill (I myself have only bothered to watch the first season) and I think the light novels ended in 2011, so it could also be a case that once new content stopped coming out people simply stopped caring.

Meanwhile though people still remember Lucky Star fairly well, but Lucky Star didn't have a disastrous second season.

I wonder when the last time someone cosplayed as Haruhi at an American con was?



LeChampion1992 said:


> Metal stopped being promoted in the mainstream I would say after let the bodies hit the floor. Also the metal community turned into if you don't sound like you're screaming at the top of your lungs then you're not "Metal" enough to be metal. Not to mention alot of them shat on guitar hero. It's sad to see but metal went from something that most cities had at least 1 if not 2 clubs and multiple radio stations and it has now turned completely into a underground culture now.
> 
> As for the goth community I can attest that most of the young goths are in it because it's a "fashion sense" and nothing more meanwhile the old school goths either turned into alcholic Karen's and other assorted losers.


In the mid to the late 2000s there was kind of a wave of nostalgia for old school metal, spurred on in part by Guitar Hero, but you had the Tenacious D movie in 2006, Meatloaf came out with a new album in 2006, Iron Maiden had a pretty successful album in 2006, Dragonforce was pretty popular at the time and then you had the video game Brutal Legend in 2009, but since the 2010s it's basically been forgotten by the mainstream.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The second season, Endless Eight really cratered a lot of goodwill (I myself have only bothered to watch the first season) and I think the light novels ended in 2011, so it could also be a case that once new content stopped coming out people simply stopped caring.
> 
> Meanwhile though people still remember Lucky Star fairly well, but Lucky Star didn't have a disastrous second season.
> 
> ...


Yeah metal got ignored by the mainstream and metal fans shirked back into the night while hip-hop took over.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 5, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> The second season, Endless Eight really cratered a lot of goodwill (I myself have only bothered to watch the first season) and I think the light novels ended in 2011, so it could also be a case that once new content stopped coming out people simply stopped caring.


I know Haruhi is still alive and well on JP twitter (just look at all the Kyonko fanart all those years later) but Kadokawa could have given us a third season, right?


----------



## Fcret (Nov 5, 2021)

The 2008 crisis caused every anime studio to drop the pretense and just start pandering to the most insane otaku consoomers who'd drop the most dosh. Like with capeshit, it usually means the product is bland and boring to appeal to autistic manchildren. Something to chew on -  in the 90s, you'd typically see 30-40 new TV anime created in a year. In the 2010s, that number ballooned into the hundreds, but the entire industry still had a budget that was less than it was in the 90s (in real terms). So you see all these one-season otakubait shows that exist purely to sell merchandise because anime is wholly unprofitable any other way, and it's unironically easier to just hit every low-brow otakubait franchise at once than bother trying to pick a winner (hence the one-season aspect).

Next up, manga. The 2008 crisis (notice a pattern here?) severely damaged the industry in Japan, and sales of manga periodicals fell considerably. Fewer artists were able to break in and so you began to see a handful of long-running manga series by perennial oldfags not only dominate the industry (as they had pre-recession) but almost subsume it. There's still plenty of small monthly or even bimonthly published manga out there, but there's not really a thriving industry of moderately popular series in the middle ground between the small niche manga and the big guys that you used to see. Without this industrial middle class, long-term career prospects for aspiring manga artists disappeared and they all just started drawing art for gacha shit instead. And on top of that, the massively overpriced manga industry in the US and the wider anglophone world (priced in such a way to not undercut domestic comics btw) never really got back on its feet because 1) not even hardcore weebs are willing to pay $10 for a tankobon volume printed on toilet paper anymore and 2) Japanese companies are literally retarded and can't figure out how to hire westerners to actually market their shit in the west in a way that westerners will consume.

Finally, the third pillar - vidya. Japanese video games succumbed to the same fate as western ones - jewry. Almost every game company in Japan began to focus on soshage - social (media) games aka gacha - and this low-effort race to the bottom pulled resources away from not only the gaming industry but also manga and anime as well. I'm honestly amazed to see JRPGs even begin to make a resurgence as I'd thought all the people who knew how to program them were now living in gacha slave pens cranking out more seasonal events so Kinoko Nasu can buy his third private jet.

Now all this merely explains the decline in quality. And that's exactly the point - Japanese pop culture used to distinguish itself as being relatively high-quality while also still appealing to somewhat niche tastes. Which is why weebs were so zealous about it. Now it's not. Now all that's left is a kind of nostalgia for what was. People still like this shit, but it's not the mark of enlightened cultural consumption that it once was.


----------



## TheSword (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully they’re all at the end of a rope, but sadly I know one and he’s a MtF. They’re trannies now, and being trans comes before any other aspect of ones identity to these people.


----------



## FoolhardStar (Nov 5, 2021)

Fcret said:


> Now all this merely explains the decline in quality. And that's exactly the point - Japanese pop culture used to distinguish itself as being relatively high-quality while also still appealing to somewhat niche tastes. Which is why weebs were so zealous about it. Now it's not. Now all that's left is a kind of nostalgia for what was. People still like this shit, but it's not the mark of enlightened cultural consumption that it once was.


The entirety of this post is a winner, but this part specifically encapsulates why it feels like everything just changed. Everything basically went to fuck in 2008 and the major focus (about 80% of stuff being made) is on pandering to otaku with no standards, and in a few cases attempts to appeal to Americans foreigners that go nowhere with a Japanese audience and thus make no money. Even though quality stuff still comes out and isn't extinct, I'll eat my own foot if something like RahXephon, Witch Hunter Robin, Big O or Hanibane Renmei ever happened again in the current decade. Weird stuff like Kaiba and Monogatari was a fuckhuge risk, Hellsing Ultimate didn't have new episodes for _four years _and I doubt that gap starting in late '08 is a coincidence.

Unfortunately, risktaking that doesn't result in insta-bluray sales or otaku stacks from figma or merchandising is scary since the industry has gone into quantity over quality and base instinct survival mode, that's why generic isekai is inescapable, moe floods the market and Berserk hasn't had a good adaptation since 1997.


----------



## Fcret (Nov 6, 2021)

FoolhardStar said:


> The entirety of this post is a winner, but this part specifically encapsulates why it feels like everything just changed. Everything basically went to fuck in 2008 and the major focus (about 80% of stuff being made) is on pandering to otaku with no standards, and in a few cases attempts to appeal to Americans foreigners that go nowhere with a Japanese audience and thus make no money. Even though quality stuff still comes out and isn't extinct, I'll eat my own foot if something like RahXephon, Witch Hunter Robin, Big O or Hanibane Renmei ever happened again in the current decade. Weird stuff like Kaiba and Monogatari was a fuckhuge risk, Hellsing Ultimate didn't have new episodes for _four years _and I doubt that gap starting in late '08 is a coincidence.


What's weird is that the few times in recent history where they've actually attempted to appeal to foreign audiences, they've seen pretty big success. Shield Hero was a third-string isekai property in Japan that was several years past its prime when it was adapted, but some crazy Japanese exec thought the gaijins might like it. And not only was he right, but it appears to be on track to get a pretty long-running adaptation instead of the one or two arcs you see adapted in your typical LN-derived animu. The fact that this isn't happening more is pretty baffling tbh.


----------



## EmpGulcasa (Nov 6, 2021)

baka gaijin, sugoii


----------



## Toluene Blood (Nov 6, 2021)

In the past, the overly literal nature of most translations ("nakama", "un", etc) gave viewers/readers a shitty crash course in Japanese things and it showed as classic weeb vocabulary and an unrealistic image of Japan. Now that it's mainstream and has official translations, people aren't forced to learn random words and traditions to keep up with the story, eliminating the classic vocabulary and obsessiveness. The lack of obvious signaling that it's from another culture also means today's weebs apply western cultural norms and instead have dumbass takes like "omg child abuse!!!"


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 11, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> How did that happen? It's like after 2011 everybody forgot it existed.


I think people got too embarrassed dancing Hare Hare Yukai that they tried their best to forget.


----------



## Sneed-and-feed-2077 (Nov 11, 2021)

Weebs went to 4chan and reddit. IMO 4chan weebs are much better than reddit weebs. But good on the 4channers for refusing to watch western media and kike propoganda


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 15, 2021)

Fcret said:


> The 2008 crisis caused every anime studio to drop the pretense and just start pandering to the most insane otaku consoomers who'd drop the most dosh. Like with capeshit, it usually means the product is bland and boring to appeal to autistic manchildren. Something to chew on -  in the 90s, you'd typically see 30-40 new TV anime created in a year. In the 2010s, that number ballooned into the hundreds, but the entire industry still had a budget that was less than it was in the 90s (in real terms). So you see all these one-season otakubait shows that exist purely to sell merchandise because anime is wholly unprofitable any other way, and it's unironically easier to just hit every low-brow otakubait franchise at once than bother trying to pick a winner (hence the one-season aspect).
> 
> Next up, manga. The 2008 crisis (notice a pattern here?) severely damaged the industry in Japan, and sales of manga periodicals fell considerably. Fewer artists were able to break in and so you began to see a handful of long-running manga series by perennial oldfags not only dominate the industry (as they had pre-recession) but almost subsume it. There's still plenty of small monthly or even bimonthly published manga out there, but there's not really a thriving industry of moderately popular series in the middle ground between the small niche manga and the big guys that you used to see. Without this industrial middle class, long-term career prospects for aspiring manga artists disappeared and they all just started drawing art for gacha shit instead. And on top of that, the massively overpriced manga industry in the US and the wider anglophone world (priced in such a way to not undercut domestic comics btw) never really got back on its feet because 1) not even hardcore weebs are willing to pay $10 for a tankobon volume printed on toilet paper anymore and 2) Japanese companies are literally exceptional and can't figure out how to hire westerners to actually market their shit in the west in a way that westerners will consume.
> 
> ...


Great post, 2008 was also the year the US industry shit itself, starting with the closure of Pioneer/Geneon (which was actually in 2007), a bunch of US publishers and magazines all went kaput or restructured by 2009, the boom years of the 2000s were over and it never went back to that same sort of energy where the sky seemed the limit and you could find anime magazines at grocery stores.



FoolhardStar said:


> Everything basically went to fuck in 2008


Basically everything in the world suffered a downturn in 2008, it's incredibly depressing to reflect on that fact.

The Great Recession, even if the actual economic damage recovered (though I think that's debatable) what was permanently lost was a certain level of confidence, everything became about the easy buck, the sure thing, pinching pennies, with almost no extravagant risk taking.


----------



## Key the Metal Shitposter (Nov 15, 2021)

the rise of cringe culture, disillusionment with japanese consumerism, and frankly anime being in artistic decline in recent years all obliterated any hope for that kind of person to exist and genuinely believe it in the way you could in 2008.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jan 7, 2022)

Toluene Blood said:


> In the past, the overly literal nature of most translations ("nakama", "un", etc) gave viewers/readers a shitty crash course in Japanese things and it showed as classic weeb vocabulary *and an unrealistic image of Japan.* Now that it's mainstream and has official translations, people aren't forced to learn random words and traditions to keep up with the story, eliminating the classic vocabulary and obsessiveness. The lack of obvious signaling that it's from another culture also means today's weebs apply western cultural norms and instead have dumbass takes like "omg child abuse!!!"


Necroing because I can't believe I didn't say this before. Megatokyo could've only happened before 2007. Though, to my shock, it's apparently still going somehow


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 8, 2022)

Take a look at tiktok and ask again.


----------



## MysticLord (Jan 8, 2022)

They were all purged by various types of libtard, who now wear the weaboo culture like a skinsuit.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 8, 2022)

Weeaboo is a problematic and racist term now. 

We refer to them as autistic.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 8, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist is a big one, those that saw it remember it well but zoomers don't give a shit about it, pretty surprising considering how massive it was at one time.


The ones I seen dont like the OG series because they find it too depressing/not enough hyper and fun and shit like modern anime is. They can't handle the deaths and the ambiguous not-happy ending


Dom Cruise said:


> Haruhi is one that seems pretty much forgotten by everyone, which is also surprising given how huge it at one time was.


I remember watching the first two episodes and being bored out of my mind, never watched the rest.

I think it was popular due to all the porn, like overwatch.


Dom Cruise said:


> stuff from the 90s has had longer legs


Really? because most zoomie weebs have never seen the likes of macross plus.


LeChampion1992 said:


> As for the goth community I can attest that most of the young goths are in it because it's a "fashion sense" and nothing more


Even back in the day many goths were into it for the aesthetic and little else.

But then again we're in a particular superficial age where kids wear nirvana shirts not even knowing it was a band.


LeChampion1992 said:


> meanwhile the old school goths either turned into alcholic Karen's and other assorted losers.


Predictable TBH.


Fcret said:


> The 2008 crisis caused every anime studio to drop the pretense and just start pandering to the most insane otaku consoomers who'd drop the most dosh.


I read somewhere that the industry really got fucked at the end of the 80's when the asset bubble collapsed and funding became scarce since most otakus couldn't afford to pay $100 for an OVA anymore. It kind of shows when you look at stuff like AKIRA which has zero chances of being done today and boasts a kind of hand-made animation that has never seen again. Lots of 80's anime has rough corners due to the limitations of tech att but the animation its fluid as fuck, thats only possible due to higher budgets.


Fcret said:


> Finally, the third pillar - vidya. Japanese video games succumbed to the same fate as western ones - jewry. Almost every game company in Japan began to focus on soshage - social (media) games aka gacha - and this low-effort race to the bottom pulled resources away from not only the gaming industry but also manga and anime as well. I'm honestly amazed to see JRPGs even begin to make a resurgence as I'd thought all the people who knew how to program them were now living in gacha slave pens cranking out more seasonal events so Kinoko Nasu can buy his third private jet.


TBF gacha its a billion times worse than most western F2P games.


Fcret said:


> but it's not the mark of enlightened cultural consumption that it once was.


When was that the case?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 8, 2022)

You can ask the same thing about juggalos, goths and wiggers. Where they all go?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 8, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> The ones I seen dont like the OG series because they find it too depressing/not enough hyper and fun and shit like modern anime is. They can't handle the deaths and the ambiguous not-happy ending


That's why I like stuff like FMA better and am kinda meh on modern animes.

That's what blew everyone's minds about Fullmetal back in the day is how surprisingly mature and intelligent it's storytelling was, it's no surprise people's tastes have been dumbed down since though.



cybertoaster said:


> I remember watching the first two episodes and being bored out of my mind, never watched the rest.


I liked it, it's a slice of life series with some added supernatural/sci fi stuff essentially.



cybertoaster said:


> I think it was popular due to all the porn, like overwatch.


This is a valid point though.



cybertoaster said:


> Really? because most zoomie weebs have never seen the likes of macross plus.


Not all things from the 90s obviously, but stuff like Sailor Moon, Dragon Ball, Pokemon, all franchises bigger than anything that originated in the 2000s.

The only things coming close would be Naruto (technically originated in the 90s too, but the anime was 2000s), Fate (noteworthy but still not on the level of something like Dragon Ball) and as an iconic character, Hatsune Miku (has she ever had an actual anime though?)

I mean there's other 2000s things that still have cult followings today, but not that many of them.



cybertoaster said:


> Even back in the day many goths were into it for the aesthetic and little else.
> 
> But then again we're in a particular superficial age where kids wear nirvana shirts not even knowing it was a band.


In the 2000s it was people wearing Pink Floyd shirts and not knowing it was a band.



cybertoaster said:


> I read somewhere that the industry really got fucked at the end of the 80's when the asset bubble collapsed and funding became scarce since most otakus couldn't afford to pay $100 for an OVA anymore. It kind of shows when you look at stuff like AKIRA which has zero chances of being done today and boasts a kind of hand-made animation that has never seen again. Lots of 80's anime has rough corners due to the limitations of tech att but the animation its fluid as fuck, thats only possible due to higher budgets.


There were a few sci fi/action adventure anime movies post Akira that also had hyper detailed animation like Ghost in The Shell, Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust, Steamboy and Paprika, but it's certainly something that's defunct now (I think Paprika might have been the last) and certainly Akira has a unique look to it.

I think basically 90s and even 2000s Japan was able to coast off the fumes of the bubble years, so strong was the bubble, certainly by the 2010s that was over though, but just imagine what the 90s and 00s could have been like had the bubble not burst.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 15, 2022)

Weaboos are being oppressed by clownworld western imperialist culture. Funimation and Crunchyroll have done more damage to the industry than piracy ever did (if at all). All the weaboos on the Farms are in the Vtuber anyway.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jan 16, 2022)

Broseph said:


> You can ask the same thing about juggalos, goths and wiggers. Where they all go?


they still exist.
you just have to see them in real life
back in the 2000's, lots of myspace profiles, when they had those obnoxious eye killer backgrounds had their own themes.
every weeb, wigger and goth made it known by their profile.
you can't customize a twitter or facebook page in the same way.
here's an example of that 2000's self website




the audio sucks but everybody had myspace profiles like this or their own websites like this.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 16, 2022)

On a side note, the peak of weebdom would have been about 1999 to 2007 imo, I feel like prior to 1998 anime was pretty dang underground and obscure, the introduction of Toonami in 1998 really brought it to light like never before, so then riding high on the success of that and also Pokemon in 1999, the boom of the dvd market, the rise of the internet and the general hipness of Asian culture in the turn of the millennium era created a perfect storm for it to be something really unique.


----------



## Hangly (Jan 17, 2022)

I’m right here


----------



## John Titor (Jan 17, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> they still exist.
> you just have to see them in real life
> back in the 2000's, lots of myspace profiles, when they had those obnoxious eye killer backgrounds had their own themes.
> every weeb, wigger and goth made it known by their profile.
> ...


My only objection is that site looks more readable than the actual MySpace ones.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jan 18, 2022)

Maybe they were scared of getting cancelled? I don't think she was a weeaboo but I remember a few years ago a girl wore a Japanese dress to Prom and the internet got mad. If you're not Asian you're not allowed to appreciate Asian culture. Though I know were many black people who were weeaboos.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jan 18, 2022)

MysticLord said:


> They were all purged by various types of libtard, who now wear the weaboo culture like a skinsuit.


This. And it's gross to see.


----------



## CryptoHermit (Jan 18, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> This. And it's gross to see.


I remember being in a torrent group where we would pay this Japanese bilingual NEET in Bitcoin when it was really early to get us scans and raw rips of games, anime and manga or even translate it for us. We would sometimes get shit weeks before official channels would release their versions. I'm slightly suicidal whenever I think about the amount of Bitcoin I spent for early Monogatari episodes. Crunchyroll is truly the weeb antichrist.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jan 21, 2022)

They either deradicalized themselves into simple Japan appreciators, mutated into anti BLM and SJW based weebs (like that guy somewhere in the Tranny Sideshows thread), or simply switched to being Kpop stans.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm reich here. But I'm more of wehraboo.


----------

